# Who makes this? What size auger belt?



## skostusiak (Feb 2, 2011)

I picked up a used snow blower a couple years ago, but the manufacturer label has been removed. There is a label on the auger housing with the following info:
Model Number: SG267-B1
Service Number: SG-B​There is another label on the rear of the machine with the serial number: 297138.

I'll post pictures of the machine and the labels if that would help.

I am having a hard time finding the right size auger belt. I'm hoping I can find a service manual once I figure out who makes this.

Thanks.


----------



## indypower (Oct 28, 2010)

Posting pics will help.


----------



## skostusiak (Feb 2, 2011)

*Pictures*

Here's a few pictures. It's been in a barn all year so it's pretty dirty.


----------



## skostusiak (Feb 2, 2011)

I was able to find the proper size auger belt through trial and error, (3/8" x 39"), so I was able to get my driveway cleaned up, but I'd still like to know if anyone can identify what of snow blower this is.

Thanks.


----------



## Shryp (Jan 1, 2011)

I have no idea what it is, but shouldn't the auger belt be 1/2" ?


----------



## skostusiak (Feb 2, 2011)

Probably so, but 3/8" x 39" is all the parts store had yesterday that would fit, and it was enough to get my driveway done. I think they have sold out of every 1/2" belt due to the recent snow in Massachusetts. I should be able to get the proper belt when the snow stops... in the spring.


----------



## Shryp (Jan 1, 2011)

I am wondering if it is somehow related to one of these Gilsons:

The Gilsonian Institute - The Gilson SNOW BLOWER Shop Gallery

Though the handle looks a lot like the Atlas here:

Pete's Vintage Snowblower Showcase


----------



## dakota60 (Oct 20, 2010)

Funny Shryp, I was thinking Gilson, also. Something about the handles. Perhaps Gilson built for another label...


----------



## smallengineguy (Jan 15, 2011)

Montgomery Ward (by Gilson).


----------



## djturnz (Feb 2, 2011)

I have a Montgomery Ward made by Gilson. But my model number starts with 'GIL'. That also doesn't look anything like mine, which doesn't mean anything, just mentioning it.


----------



## ravenworks (Feb 27, 2011)

It looks like a Simplicity from the late 70's


----------

